# Mk4 Jetta VR6 - Replacing rear rotors and pads - what about hardware?



## d4jettavr6 (Aug 20, 2002)

I have a 2000 Jetta VR6 w/70k miles on it. Having already ground down one set of rear rotors @ 36k miles (I do a lot of highway driving!), I'm now ready to replace the rear rotors and pads again. Got the rotors, pads and piston tool from www.parts4vws.com, so now I'm ready to put them on. 
I think. 
This is the first time I've done brakes, and while I am armed with my Bentley manual, I still have a few questions:








1) Is replacing the dust cap with new really required?
2) Mounting hardware (bolts) for the calipers - reuse or replace?
3) High temp silicone on the backs of the pads to reduce noise? (read this somewhere)
4) If I do need to replace the cap or bolts - Autozone or VW dealer?
Thanks,
-- Don4


----------



## Vr6en (May 22, 2001)

*Re: Mk4 Jetta VR6 - Replacing rear rotors and pads - what about hardware? (d4jettavr6)*

Hey! I actually just did the same thing this past sunday. Let me tell you, go to autozone and get the caliper compressor(you have to rotate and push) to get the piston to compress. but, yes, I would definately reccomend getting new caliper bolts(the ones that hold the caliper to the carrier). They are made of that really soft metal that likes to round off really easily. call up a dealer and ask them to take them from a rear brake pad kit(they will charge you like $3 a bolt, but well worth it to not have a rounded off one back on). the job is super easy when you have the correct tools. if you have any more ?'s feel free to ask! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








oh yeah, no need on the dust cap


[Modified by Vr6en, 10:34 AM 8-20-2002]


----------



## JohnJP27 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Mk4 Jetta VR6 - Replacing rear rotors and pads - what about hardware? (d4jettavr6)*

I just replaced my rear brake pads (with new OEM pads) this past weekend, and with the Bentley to guide you, it's not bad at all. As for your questions:
1.) I'm not sure what the "dust cap" is exactly, so I guess I didn't replace it.








2.) I don't know how necessary it really is, but the Bentley says you should replace the caliper mounting bolts and retaining clips when replacing the rear pads.
3.) I didn't use any high temp silicone (OEM pads have some adhesive on the metal backplate).
4.) You should be able to get the bolts and clips separately from a VW dealer, but you might have to be persistent about it. When I was thinking about going with aftermarket pads, one dealer parts counter said I could get the bolts and clips separately without a problem, another said they only come in a complete set (pads, bolts, and clips).
Good luck with it!


----------

